# Latte art - using gaggia classic



## slawo (Feb 25, 2013)

Did any of u were able to do some late art using gaggia classic?

If yes - any tips, pics are welcome


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you upgraded the steam wand? It's much more difficult to get good foam for latte art with the stock steam arm.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Glenn has done it on mine. Sadly, I haven't done anything vaguely artistic as yet.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Slawo

The Gaggia Classic is capable of steaming and texturing milk, even with the original steam arm (although it is a great deal harder than a retro fitted Rancilio Silvia Steam Arm)

Latte art takes practice.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried this morning with the outer shell of the panarello wand removed. Far better, albeit a little short in length.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Put the upgraded steam arm on and don't look back! well worth £20 or so.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I went the other way last night on my Classic and replaced the Rancilio Silvia wand with the stock Panarello (to return the faulty unit to Amazon). Out of curiosity I steamed some milk and what a difference there is between the two wands. The Panarello is actually more difficult to control in the sense that it just seems to create froth no matter what you do and no matter whether you want to. To be fair this is only based on one go after having got well used to the Rancilio for a few weeks but the Silvia wand is far more controllable and, in my opinion, easier to use.

Steve


----------



## slawo (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Steve i think i reply to u instead to the thread. Can u post my reply if u get it... I am confuse and don't know what happened.


----------



## slawo (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok so let me try one more time... I wrote my reply this morning and it got disappeared somehow.

First of all I would like to thank you for all your quick replies!

Now let's get to the point...

Like in topic i am using Gaggia Classic to make my great coffee. I have a question regarding latte art. Is it possible to make one using this machine? I've read somewhere that G. Classic is capable to steam up to 6,7 ounces of milk, not more.... I am using 20 ounces jug for my 12 ounces latte cups. I am filling it less than half way, which would be around 8 ounces... and i would like to share with u my whole process of making my latte. Maybe u can point out something i am doing wrong or something i can improve....

1. I am turning Gaggia on and i am putting my dry milk jug into the freezer.

2. After around 5 min i am brewing around 7 ounces of water through group head with portafilter on - to warm up my cup and portafilter.

3. After couple minutes i am pouring out the water from my cup, wiping it and putting in on warm plate located on top of the machine.

4. After another 15 to 20 min (around 25-30 from turning classic on) i am taking off portafilter, wiping it and i am starting to grind my coffee into it. I am using Gaggia MDF grinder and lavazza super creama coffee at the moment. I am filling my double shot regular filter all the way.

5. I am not sure what brand my tamper is but it's really good and i like it. I am tamping coffee kind of hard to make sure it's solid and polished...

6.Then when i am ready i am brewing blank shot of water with no portafilter on. (to have the brewing temp light goes off)

7. Next i am putting portafilter with my coffee on and the cup under it. When the ready brewing light will kick on i am starting to do my shot to the warm latte cup. The shot looks perfect. It takes 25-30 seconds for 2 ounces and it's got a rich crema.

8. I am putting my cup with the shot of espresso on top warming plate of the machine and i am turning steam button on.

9. Taking out my cold jug from the freezer and i am pouring cold milk less than half way in.

10. After 20-25 seconds i am releasing the unwanted water from the wand (*i have replaced original to rancilio one*)

11. When i have steady and powerful steam coming out i am turning the valve off and putting my milk over it. I am waiting couple more seconds and i'm opening the valve on and start steaming... I always try to catch the right moment before the brewing temp light will kick in.... So i am not sure if that 20-25 second it's accurate. I've read about it somewhere that Gaggia has got more power to steam the milk when u start whole process before the ready light kicks in.

12. In the beginning i am trying to find the right spot to stretch the milk. After i produce enough mikrofoam (around 30% more) i am starting to just warm up the milk with the whirlpool effect. When i reach around 145 F i am turning the valve off. (I have read a lot about the steaming milk theory and this process takes me around 30 sec.) When i am done, i am wiping the wand and purge some steam outa.

13. I am knocking the jug at the table and spinning around a little bit to have shiny milk with no bubbles.

14. I am taking my latte cup with coffee from the warming plate and i start pouring milk into it.

So that's how i am doing it. If u have noticed anything what i can improve, let me know pls.









I just wonder if the time between pulling shot and finishing steaming it's not to long and it affects the latte art. It's probably around a 1 minute +-.

My milk sometimes it's to foamy or to watery. Another problem is that i don't have same consistent power every time i steam my milk. It's hard to find the right moment to start the steaming process... Any tips are welcome...


----------

